# Need to change thread color after converting .dst to .emb



## MileyJG (Oct 25, 2009)

I am using a t-shirt designer product; however, in order to upload embroidery files, they must be in an .emb file format.

I do not use Wilcom, I use corel. Good news is that there is a converter that will convert my .dst file to .emb; however, I cannot change thread colors and save it to .emb.

Can someone do this for me? or is there another means without having to purchase Wilcom software?


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Why not use a different product that will load DST files directly to CorelDRAW so you can design around them?

-James Leonard


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

can't you change the colors on the screen of your machine?


----------



## MileyJG (Oct 25, 2009)

Chaning the colors on the machine is not the problem. I use a t-shirt designer program and in order for a customer to select my embroidery files, I have to upload them in a .emb format. I can convert them to .dst but the problem is that it changes the thread color. Does anyone out there have Wilcom so that they can change my files to a .emb format.

I guess more importantly, if I give someone my files in a .emb format, can someone change the thread colors for me so that I can upload them with those thread colors


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Just get Wilcom TrueSizer:

Wilcom - Wilcom TrueSizer

It is free and will let you do what you need I think.

-James Leonard


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, my bad, TrueSizer will not change colors (near as I can tell). BUT I have successfuly added color data to a DST based design with Pulse Ambassador:

Product Downloads

I then saved the design in a format that carries color data (.XXX)

TrueSizer can then read the .XXX and make a .EMB from that.

-James


----------



## MileyJG (Oct 25, 2009)

I changed the colors, saved it to .XXX file and converted that file to .EMB

It worked, you are a lifesaver.


----------

